# SeaFrance Summer 2009



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

fares are now released on the SeaFrance site ... and I am getting from £44 return

But the Motorhomefacts discount code does not work ... something you guys have to do to renew it with SeaFrance???

Knauser


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Knauser said:


> fares are now released on the SeaFrance site ... and I am getting from £44 return
> 
> But the Motorhomefacts discount code does not work ... something you guys have to do to renew it with SeaFrance???
> 
> Knauser


Hi, I've had a message from SF re discount renewal, will let you know in due course :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We used Sea France last year. Absolutely awful - filthy ship, light fittings hanging off, toilets closed, 3 hr delay each way, rude staff and terrible food. I will never use them again.

P&O for me next time


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

Who cares for a 75 minute crossing??

We always go with whoever is cheapest.

Knauser


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just spoke to SeaFrance

This is caused by a problem with the online booking system at their end and the code is still active 

They said it should be resolved by tmrw hopefully.


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

Knauser said:


> fares are now released on the SeaFrance site ... and I am getting from £44 return
> 
> But the Motorhomefacts discount code does not work ... something you guys have to do to renew it with SeaFrance???
> 
> Knauser


  Just booked,£34 40 May/June 3 weeks.
Musea


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Knauser said:


> Who cares for a 75 minute crossing??
> 
> We always go with whoever is cheapest.
> 
> Knauser


WE care........ I'm an ex ships captain and know a duff ship when I see one. P&O was 10 quid more last year, that's worth it for peace of mind and not travelling on a ship with external light fittings hanging off and window fittings so rusted that the frame had rotted through.

However, it's a free country and everyone is free to choose. I'm spending 10 quid more........


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

The last time I travelled P&O the ship was DISGUSTING (Pride of Burgundy) I think. SeaFrance has my custom this year.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just having a look at comparative prices, going out in June (midweek) and coming back at the end of August (again, midweek), no promotion codes used

SeaFrance - out £18 (5am sailing) back £52 TOTAL £70
Eurotunnel - out £61 back £61 TOTAL £122
P & O - out £43.75 back £50 TOTAL £93.75
Norfolk Line - out £34 (6am sailing) back £39 TOTAL £73

So, at first glance, it seems like we've returned to the situation last year - SeaFrance and Norfolk Line cheapest, EuroTunnel most expensive.

Obviously, different dates and times could dramatically affect prices.

Gerald


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For information, I've just tested 2 different Dover/Calais return trips, one for October 2008 and the second in June 2009.

Both give the 10% discount using the MHF code.


----------

